# modifier 25 on G0463?



## mass31 (Jan 25, 2015)

Patients PCP sent her in to our breastcare center at the hospital for discolored nipple and tenderness after taking antibiotics a few weeks earlier for a breast infection...there was an clinic visit G0463 a diagnostic mammogram G0206 and a breast ultrasound 77641 should modifier 25 be added to G0463? She is 74 and has medicare


----------

